# Holstered attack dogs..............



## Cait43




----------



## Steve M1911A1

I think that the dogs should be carrying the men.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Comes with optional concealed carry holster (IWB or OWB)


----------



## MoMan

You know you're a badass when you carry a holstered dog!!


----------



## TurboHonda

Does anyone know the story behind this? I don't recognize the uniform, especially the boots.


----------



## paratrooper

Well......attack dogs are easier to strap on your back than an Abrams M1A Battle Tank. :watching:


----------



## denner

I don't understand the benefits, unless they are trying to sneak up on someone? Looks like the Israeli Army before they went to the Tavor?


----------



## paratrooper

TurboHonda said:


> Does anyone know the story behind this? I don't recognize the uniform, especially the boots.


I'm thinking Israel.


----------



## paratrooper

denner said:


> I don't understand the benefits, unless they are trying to sneak up on someone? Looks like the Israeli Army before they went to the Tavor?


Dogs are used to clear buildings before you enter. :smt023

And.....they are quite good at crowd control.


----------



## denner

Gotcha.


----------



## denner

paratrooper said:


> Dogs are used to clear buildings before you enter. :smt023
> 
> And.....they are quite good at crowd control.


But carrying them around holstered is what I don't understand. Is it like they can't walk? Seems to me if you are toting an extra 60 to 70 very awkward pounds around and you get caught with that dog on your back in a fire fight you and the dog would be up the creek or at the very least a tactical disadvantage. :smt070 \"doggy:


----------



## paratrooper

denner said:


> I understand that, but carrying them around holstered is what I don't understand. Is it like they can't walk? Seems to me if you are toting an extra 60 to 70 very unawkward pounds around and you get caught with that dog on your back in a fire fight you would be up the creek.:watching: Perhaps the system has a quick release perhaps?


I suspect it was training, and the training was mission specific. That is to say, the dogs were not to be released until a certain point of approach had been accomplished.


----------



## denner

paratrooper said:


> I suspect it was training, and the training was mission specific. That is to say, the dogs were not to be released until a certain point of approach had been accomplished.


Sounds good.


----------



## paratrooper

Funny thought came to mind. 

I wonder how long it would take for someone to report you, if you carried your attack dog around that way while in public, vs. going to the hassle / expense of obtaining a CCW? At least the dog would be legal in all 50 states. 

Yeah, yeah......I already know I have a warped sense of humor. :smt033


----------



## CW

Muzzled dogs, no mags in ARs....


I certainly hope this is a PRACTICE RUN. :smt047


Uniform does look like IDF.


----------



## paratrooper

CW said:


> Muzzled dogs, no mags in ARs....
> 
> I certainly hope this is a PRACTICE RUN. :smt047
> 
> Uniform does look like IDF.


Yup.......just training and some photo ops.


----------



## CW

I wonder if you would need a Form 1 and tax stamp to carry a pit bull [destructive device] or daushund [SBR short-bodied-rotweller]?


----------



## BackyardCowboy

How long does it take to reload them?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I haven't laughed this much in weeks!

Thanks, guys.


----------



## paratrooper

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I haven't laughed this much in weeks!
> 
> Thanks, guys.


Well.......you do know what they say. "Laughter* IS* the best medicine".

And, it's cheap too! :smt033


----------



## paratrooper

The Dogs of the Navy SEALs | Navy SEALs


----------



## tony pasley

Air assault Insertion with dogs.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

I wonder..... Do they carry a back up dog in an ankle holster? Like a concealed weiner dog.


----------



## denner

Food for thought. According to German troops on the eastern front they witnessed the Soviets releasing their starving dogs in range of German tanks.

They would starve the dogs and only train to feed them under tanks. When they cut them loose with their attached sachel of high explosives guess where they ran? Likewise, supposedly they used cows and even soldiers 100's abreast to clear mine-fields.


----------



## CW

BackyardCowboy said:


> I wonder..... Do they carry a back up *dog in an ankle holster*? Like a concealed weiner dog.


Tactical Chihuahuas


----------



## Ratpacker

This...


----------



## CW

Reminds me of a cartoon story [Amazing Stories?] about the family dog.

Owner takes it to a dog training school and starts to laugh at this skinny poodle.

The woman at the desk snaps her fingers and the poodle shreds the 8-foot hulk assistant standing next to her.
She snaps again and the poodle returns to normal.
The dog owner - dropped jawed - hears the words:

So will that be cash or check?


----------



## denner

I'm not certain but I believe it was in Return of the Pink Panther when Inspector Clouseau disguised and checking in at the hotel lobby notices a small dog beside the hotel clerk.

He asks, "does your dog bite?" The clerk promptly responds, "no." Inspector Clouseau reaches down to pet the dog and it bites him! " 

Inspector Clouseau, obviously perturbed asks, "I thought you said your dog does not bite?" The hotel clerk promptly replies, "it's not my dog."


----------



## denner

Ratpacker said:


> This...
> View attachment 2123


Reminds me of my old Aunt Anna's dog's, she had two of those things and what I recall was that they were always very nervous, shaky, and mean as hell.


----------

